# WS angry fantasy not reality



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

My WW seems to be so angry now that it has almost been a year and the divorce doesn't seem it's going to be finalized for several months. From what I've read, this is normal. It really made her mad to find out I was fighting for custody. I just don't recognize this woman at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

As someone posted... it is tho aliens abducted your spouse during the night and placed someone who looks like her in her place. But the programing was not complete and they do not act like your spouse.....man I am living that as well.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

The woman you married and loved is dead and gone and replaced by this new person, the one she is showing you.

Don't let it get to you. Pay her no mind. Only discuss co-parenting and divorce legalities. Keep on moving on with your life.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Ah yes, the contemptuous "how DARE you think you have a right to those kids",,, "dont you know the status quo???"

That thought process sickens me to the core. A purely self-deluded entitled mentality, no matter her part in destroying your family's life.
Arrggghhh, I am enraged. 

Fight with all you have. Dont take no for an answer and dont let her "episodes" affect you. Better yet, capture them on film for the judge to see.


----------



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

Shooboomafoo said:


> Ah yes, the contemptuous "how DARE you think you have a right to those kids",,, "dont you know the status quo???"
> 
> That thought process sickens me to the core. A purely self-deluded entitled mentality, no matter her part in destroying your family's life.
> Arrggghhh, I am enraged.
> ...


I'm not so bothered by this as I could be due to having been on this site for a while and seeing how normal this is. She is just so far gone, I just don't know what to say. 

I plan on fighting. It may or may not be a fight that I win, but I'll never know if I don't.


----------

